# Viewing Pro Cycling Challenge



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd like to stake out a spot along the Peak-To - Peak Hwy on the 26th to watch the peleton go by. I was thinking somewhere around Ward. Maybe in Nederland.

I presume that hanging out by the side of the road will be OK, but unsure of the rules, if any, that govern it. Is it OK to drive to a spot, park and hang out till everyone has gone past? How early do you have to be there in case they close the road for the race?

I understand the stage starts at 11 in Golden and I imagine it'll take at least an hour to reach Ned. About right?

AND ..... can I bring my two Corgis and use them to bless the peleton as they ride by?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't speak to the rest, but I would not bring dogs with you...


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

nOOky said:


> I can't speak to the rest, but I would not bring dogs with you...


But DOOD! They're Corgis, yknow?

You're right though, if one/both got loose and ran out into the road with all those bikes, it could be a real mess that I don't wan't to see or be responsible for.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

We watched the race going up Rabbit Ears Pass last year. We just asked the day before when the road would be closed and drove up before then. You should be able to find out about road closures as the general public needs to know.
As soon as the riders all came by, we drove close to Breck and parked at the school where the Triple Bypass has a rest stop. They came off Lookout Mountain and flew around the corner at the light. As did the team cars (scary).
No rules on what you can/can't do. Just use common sense. Don't be taking pics and step in front of a rider. if you do have dogs, they MUST be on a leash IMHO. you've seen what dogs can do while watching the TDF, haven't you?
It was a blast watching the event. We parked by Brent Bookwalter's parents on the pass. Didn't know it until his Mom introduced herself. It was fun talking to them.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I think you can probably drive up to Peak-to-Peak a couple of hours before and be OK. I'm guessing that portion of the stage will not be closed except for the rolling closure that comes through about 15 minutes before the peloton. 

At least, that's what happened last year when my wife and I picked out a spot on the Golden - Denver stage. We found a shady spot, parked our car alongside the road and waited. About 15 minutes before the peloton rolled through, a couple of motorcycle cops came in and setup as roadblocks for the side streets. After the peloton rolled through, they left and we were free to leave/drive off. 

I'm hoping it will be the same for Boulder Canyon and Lee Hill Drive, although I plan to ride my bike to both spots instead of driving - catch the peloton as they ride up Boulder Canyon, then ride over to Lee Hill and catch them as the come off of Lefthand and start the Lee Hill climb.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

CoffeBean2...we may see you per your last paragraph.

Oh, and OP and others considering same...No dogs please! Save them the stress and potential danger as well as the angst of the riders.


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

*Independence pass ?*

Last year we camped out at Independence pass for the stage and it was a blast... Was looking forward to the 2 day camping event this year. Last year everyone INCLUDING the Forest service commented on how good and clean the campers were on not making a mess and minimal impact...Now just heard that they are not allowing overnight camping on the pass this year ! Anyone confirm that..


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

eggdog said:


> Last year we camped out at Independence pass for the stage and it was a blast... Was looking forward to the 2 day camping event this year. Last year everyone INCLUDING the Forest service commented on how good and clean the campers were on not making a mess and minimal impact...Now just heard that they are not allowing overnight camping on the pass this year ! Anyone confirm that..


VeloNews.com is confirming that the U.S. Forest Service is restricting camping on parts of Independence Pass --> Forest Service restricts USA Pro Challenge camping on Independence Pass


----------

